# music of medieval basque kingdom



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had lisen to few basque avant-garde music and other stuff, there music is special, not special in a bad way, exotic perfume of iberic peninsula, i love to go to Biarritz someday and spain city of Saragosa it look amazing pitoresque ancient it keep is medieval charm the street the city i mean wow
But let stay in the subject what about medieval basque music is it different than spagniards, are there good classical composers , it seem quite obscur since ,beside Ravel who is basque but obviously not a medieval composer , never seen basque classical composer of medieval era, but they most exist.

So what about it anything Worth checking out and available in basque region during medieval ancient time.

:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

This is a very interesting topic, deprofundis; thank you very much for starting it. I didn't know Ravel was Basque--instead of me looking it up would you tell us how long he lived in Spain and was his ancestry a strong influence on his work.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

well Ravel never denied he was of basque ancestry, he live in french part of basque country if im correct so he is not a spagniard more a french basque, i know the autonomous country of the basque is divided spain and France.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Was Ravel a Basque?

My Basque friends told me that just being born in the Basque region is not enough to qualify you as being Basque - there was some disagreement among them but there was a strong argument from some of them that you had to have all but one of great grandparents who were Basque in order to be a 'real' Basque. Ravel had much less Basque blood than this.

His father wasn't. His mother had more of a claim to be Basque though had been raised in Madrid. Just being born in the Basque Country doesn't seem enough to say that Ravel was a Basque


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Label: Alia Vox _Euskel Antiqua: Legacy of the Land of Basque_

From PrestoClassicalUK: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=basque&page=3

"The programme offered by Enrike Solinís and his ensemble brings together all the key elements Alia Vox aim to make a hallmark of this new DIVERSA collection: the discovery of neglected early Basque music - performed with respect for the historical practices and traditions of the Renaissance and the Baroque periods. Thanks to the talent and sensitivity of the singers and musicians of EUSKAL BARROKENSEMBLE directed by Enrike Solinís, we can marvel at these musical gems full of vitality and emotion which distill the essence of the musical culture of the ancient Basque Country."

PrestoClassicalUK has quite a bit of Basque music... just type Basque in the Search Box.

The recording label AliaVox has posted several videos re/ the Basque early music recording project on YouTube. The following is the link to the first one I started with; they are speaking Basque (Euskara) for approx. first four minutes w. Spanish Subtitles then the subtitles are in English.


----------

